# Mirrors vs mylar



## silkbarons (Aug 23, 2007)

I realize that cost between mirrors and mylar is quite a big difference, but if cost were not an issue which would be the better reflective surface?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

mylar...check out the sticky on refelctive materials here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1969


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 23, 2007)

Mirrors absorb light brohme.


----------



## silkbarons (Aug 30, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> mylar...check out the sticky on refelctive materials here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1969



That's where I started.  There's no mention of mirrors in the post.


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Mirrors absorb light brohme.


 
What I was told was mirrors reflect light and mylar, white paint ect. refract light.

Refracted light is better than reflected light.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Do a search of the forum.  Someone posted all of the figures a while ago of the reflective qualities of different materials.  Mirrors were much less than mylar or flat white paint.


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 30, 2007)

Mirrors create hot spots also, no good!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 30, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Do a search of the forum. Someone posted all of the figures a while ago of the reflective qualities of different materials. Mirrors were much less than mylar or flat white paint.


 
Here is a very interesting read on mirrors, http://www.jmloptical.com/level2/ProductInfo/mirrors_info.aspx

Mirrors can be made very differently depending on all kinds of factors I was not aware of, some reaching 99.9 refectivity.

It seems there are all kinds of mirrors.

But like all have said mirrors are no good for the grow.


----------

